# Amplificador puente de 150w con STK4182ll



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2011)

El amplificador trabaja en su fuente con 2 transformadores de 24V y 100VA cada uno conectados en serie, con 2 filtros de 10000uF c/u

Bueno, espero no les vaya a dar miedo quemar un STK en esta configuracion porque aqui en mi casa les da miedo pero que les vuele a cabeza cuando lo pongo a funcionar, suena durisimo y la distorsion es casi nula, Ademas del circuito amplificador en puente tambien le construí un analizador de espectro de 5 bandas analogico con 50 leds.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 29, 2011)

¿Como hizo las mediciones de potencia & THD?



			
				SKYFALL dijo:
			
		

> . . . con estos integrados hibidos para que ya no sigan buscando mas al respecto por internet sin encontrar nada . . .



Pues si esto es para acabar mitos: el diciembre pasado le hice mantenimiento a un equipo Sony, que tenia dos STK4231II en configuracion puente, y cada bafle llevaba un par de parlantes para los bajos y otros tres mas para tweeters; todo en paralelo.

 Imaginense: puente STK4231II + carga de 4Ω por canal. 

Habian sobre exitado el amplificador con un DVD, pero solamente se quemaron todos los parlantes.



SKYFALL dijo:


> . . . bueno, espero no les vaya a dar miedo quemar un STK en esta configuracion . . .



Lo "bueno" de ese amplificador puente: un pequeño descuido y primero vuelan los parlantes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 29, 2011)

realmente si se llegara a presentar algun problema con la conexion o el trabajo como tal del amplificador, lo primerio que se daña son los transistores de salida, son muy delicados y con nada se queman. En este momento hay trabajando un STK con los transitores de salida quemados y con unos transistores discretos conectados reeplazando los originales.

medicion de THD con amperimetro y voltimetro AC conectados en serie y en paralelo respectivamente y con tres tipos de señal diferente a plena carga, 20Hz, 1kHz, 20kHz y del resultado se saca la media para dar el THD.

Pues si esto es para acabar mitos: el diciembre pasado le hice mantenimiento a un equipo Sony, que tenia dos STK4231II en configuracion puente, y cada bafle llevaba un par de parlantes para los bajos y otros tres mas para tweeters; todo en paralelo.

a que se refiere con lo de los mitos mandrake?


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 29, 2011)

SKYFALL dijo:


> . . . En este momento hay trabajando un STK con  los transitores de salida quemados y con unos transistores discretos  conectados reeplazando los originales . . .



Entonces es un "puente pseudo-STK", no es un "puente STK".



SKYFALL dijo:


> . . . medicion de THD con amperimetro y  voltimetro AC . . .



Mejor emplea algun programa SPL (Justmls u otro) para obtener datos confiables y el resultado seria mas objetivo e imparcial.



SKYFALL dijo:


> . . . a que se refiere con lo de los mitos mandrake?



Utilizar los STK en puente es un mito: porque las personas creen que si son utilizados en esa configuracion; los STK se dañan.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 29, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Entonces es un "puente seudo-STK", no es un "puente STK".




Nada de eso, hay 2 STK trabajando. El canal izquierdo es uno que esta bueno y no se le han dañado los transistores de salida, pero el canal derecho tuvo un exceso de temperatura que se ocasiono en el momento de prueba en el cual se quemaron 3 de los 4 transistores de salida, por lo cual fue necesario destapar el STK y CONECTAR 4 nuevos transistores externos que reeplazaran a los originales para no tener que comprar un nuevo STK. El sonido de ambos canales es identico, inclusive en una ocasion destape un STK y le saque el plano para armarlo con componentes discretos y a mi juicio tenia un mejor desempeño que un STK original.



Mandrake dijo:


> Mejor emplea algun programa SPL (Justmls u otro) para obtener datos confiables y el resultado seria mas objetivo e imparcial.




No hay información que sea mas real que la que arroja un voltimetro y un amperimetro AC analógico a la hora de determinar potencia total de salida de un amplificador de audio y eso lo sabemos todos los ingenieros electrónicos, por lo menos es lo mas confiable, no lo cree?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 19, 2011)

Recientemente le hice una modificación a la salida reparada, se conectaron 4 tip3055 en reemplazo de los anteriores.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Feb 28, 2011)

tanto cambiar y botar stk y no se nos habia ocurrido hacer esto?.   la verdad que como dice el refrán: el que sabe se divierte.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 28, 2011)

Gracias por el comentario Oswaldo, la verdad funciona bien y queda trabajando igual.

De hecho, colocando unos transistores de mayor potencia y elevando 10V la tensión de alimentación se consigue aún más potencia.

Recientemente me he visto en la tarea de reparar varios STK que tengo dañados con transistores SMD que conseguí a muy buen precio, y creo que los podré recuperar.

He aquí una imagen de los enfermos en sala de cirugia:


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Los STK y cualquier amplificdor se puede colocar en puente con solo conocer algunas cosas básicas, de forma tal que no se supere por ejemplo la corriente circulando por los trnasistores de salida y adecuando obviamente la impeancia de carga a estas necesidades y/o jugando también con la alimentación, y no se rompen


----------



## gervit (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola, podrian dar mas datos de como reemplazar los tr quemados de los stk? se reemplazan no mas o hay alguno otro requisito?ya que tengo varios stk para reparar.
Gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

Debes tener en cuenta que la potencia maxima entregada por el STK -NUNCA- puede ser mayor que la maxima potencia disipada por Colector del transistor que vas a dejar en reemplazo, por ejemplo si vas a reparar un STK4101II, debes tener en cuenta que todos los transistores de salida son NPN, y que puedes utilizar uno que disipe en colector por lo menos 40W, asi que puedes utilizar TIP41 o un D235 o un D313. Pero si vas a reparar un STK4192II este integrado entrega minimo 50W sobre una carga de 4ohm, y en su hoja de datos se ve claramente que supera este umbral llegando casi a los 80W con uns distorsion armonica total del 0.01%, entonces deberias utilizar un transistor como por ej: el 2N3055, el TIP3055 que logran disipar en colector más de 100W. Tambien tienes que tener en cuenta que al momento en que se daña un STK no solo los transistores de salida se ven afectados, tambien las pequeñas resistencias del 180ohm situadas debajo de estos y tambien se afectan algunos transistores de control que tambien debes revisar. 

Saludos.

Aparte de esto es muy recomendable que consigas por internet el datasheet correspondiente al STK que vas a reparar, ahi se encuentra el diagrama esquematico interno del circuito y te simplifica en un 80% la tarea de reparacion.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Hace como 15 años o más haciamos esto con STK difíciles de conseguir tanto para audio como para fuentes, dado que desqe que salieron, los primeros que vimos "quemados" los pedimos para hacerle la autopsia........
Viendo la hoja de datos vas a ver que polaridad tienen, la tensión de alimentación y la corriente que consume cada amplificador, con esos datos buscas transistores de potencia, de la misma polaridad, el doble de corriente mínimo y que soporten ampliamente la totalidad de la tensión de fuente(ejemplo, +-32, el transistor debe soporar minimamente 100V)


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hace como 15 años o más haciamos esto con STK difíciles de conseguir tanto para audio como para fuentes, dado que desqe que salieron, los primeros que vimos "quemados" los pedimos para hacerle la autopsia........
> Viendo la hoja de datos vas a ver que polaridad tienen, la tensión de alimentación y la corriente que consume cada amplificador, con esos datos buscas transistores de potencia, de la misma polaridad, el doble de corriente mínimo y que soporten ampliamente la totalidad de la tensión de fuente(ejemplo, +-32, el transistor debe soporar minimamente 100V)



Tienes razon pandacba en un comienzo lo hice para reparar un STK que no se conseguia aqui en colombia, y en ese entonces logre tambien ¨hackearlo¨ y guardar el diagrama para utilizarlo despues, la idea principal es no vararse en caso de ya no poder conseguirlos y poderlos reproducir nosotros mismos con componentes discretos.

Creo que este es uno de los mejores aportes que puedo hacer para aquellos que se apasionan por reparar este tipo de integrados, este es el diagrama interno con sus valores reales de componentes tanto resistencias como condensadores de la familia STK4101II, la potencia de salida esta limitada solo por los transistores de salida y es funcional hasta el STK4192II, la tension oscila entre +/- 12V para menor potencia y +/- 52.5V para maxima potencia. Se deben utilizar transistores de salida adecuados para cada nivel de tension y de salida. Los otros transistores que conforman el circuito pueden ser 2N3904 los NPN y 2N3906 los PNP. 

Saludos y me cuentan como les fue.


----------



## fas0 (Mar 6, 2011)

lastima que haya mucha falsificación, por ahi decia  *ezavalla* que era preferible un ampli transistorizado a un stk...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

de todas formas un STK original o una copia no deja de ser un amplificador transistorizado como los que comunmente se hacen con componentes discretos.


----------



## gervit (Mar 7, 2011)

Digo yo con el circuito interno del stk que se publico en el mensaje 17 o de algun otro datasheet se podria armar un amplificador no?
alguno probo armarlo totalmente con componentes discretos?
el tema seria saber las caracteristicas de los tr del pre y q controlan a los de potencia?
Gracias por los datos y la info.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2011)

gervit dijo:


> Digo yo con el circuito interno del stk que se publico en el mensaje 17 o de algun otro datasheet se podria armar un amplificador no?
> alguno probo armarlo totalmente con componentes discretos?
> el tema seria saber las caracteristicas de los tr del pre y q controlan a los de potencia?
> Gracias por los datos y la info.



Si gervit el plano publicado en el mensaje 17 es el equivalente real de un STK de la familia STK4101II hasta STK4192II, estan demarcados sus pines y el tipo de transistores asi como los valores de resistencias y condensadores. Tambien estan demarcados 4 transistores NPN de potencia los cuales se escojerian de acuerdo a la potencia del amplificador que uno vaya a montar, los otros transistores NPN y PNP se pueden reemplazar en un montaje discreto por 2N3904 y por 2N3906 respectivamente. Supongamos que fuera a montar un STK4142II, es de 25W por canal, entonces uso segun el plano 4 transistores TIP41 para las salidas y 2N3904 y 2N3906 para los transistores de control del circuito amplificador. La verdad si se probo si realizando este montaje netamente de componentes discretos funcionaria, de hecho yo monte este circuito despues de hacer el diagrama y funciona ¨tal cual¨ como lo haria un circuito STK original.

Saludos y exitos con el montaje, cualquier duda mandas un mensaje.


----------



## ALIEM (Mar 8, 2011)

compañeros  tremendo  aporte,  pero  tengo  una duda  en el  diagrama  del  stk interno   el  valor del  los  capacitores  no  se  ve  bien , quisiera  saber  cual es  el valor, ha  y  otra  cosa para  el  compañero  que  publico  el  diagrama  interno  del  stk  yo  le  pregunto  compañero  tendrá  usted  el  diagrama  interno  del  stk 4048 seria  en  mejor  aporte del  foro , porque  ese era  tremendo  amplificador ,  ya  uno  no  confía  en  eso  stk  ,uno  prefiero   armarlo uno  mismo  consiguiendo  transistores  originales,  y  ya  uno  sabe   que  no  se  ba  quemar  y  uno  puede  reforzar  las  salida  en  ves  de  poner  dos  pone  cuatro  por  canal  o hasta  6 por  canal  quedaría  tremendo  amplificador   se  lo  agradecería  con  mucho  cariño

compañero  esperando  respuesta


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 9, 2011)

ALIEM dijo:


> . . . ya  uno  no  confía  en  eso  stk . . .



No confie en cualquier integrado: si desconecta los cables de los bafles, especialmente si estan trabajando a la maxima potencia; entonces sera muy probable que se dañe el amplificador.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

oswaldosolano dijo:


> tanto cambiar y botar stk y no se nos habia ocurrido hacer esto?.   la verdad que como dice el refrán: el que sabe se divierte.


Hace más de 10 años que en nuestro caso realizamos, este tipo de solución, incluso por aqui vendian STK originales que solo funcionaba uno de los canales, pero eso fue hace mucho tiempo ya, y no solo con los de audio, con los de fuente también


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2011)

ALIEM dijo:


> compañeros  tremendo  aporte,  pero  tengo  una duda  en el  diagrama  del  stk interno   el  valor del  los  capacitores  no  se  ve  bien , quisiera  saber  cual es  el valor, ha  y  otra  cosa para  el  compañero  que  publico  el  diagrama  interno  del  stk  yo  le  pregunto  compañero  tendrá  usted  el  diagrama  interno  del  stk 4048 seria  en  mejor  aporte del  foro , porque  ese era  tremendo  amplificador ,  ya  uno  no  confía  en  eso  stk  ,uno  prefiero   armarlo uno  mismo  consiguiendo  transistores  originales,  y  ya  uno  sabe   que  no  se  ba  quemar  y  uno  puede  reforzar  las  salida  en  ves  de  poner  dos  pone  cuatro  por  canal  o hasta  6 por  canal  quedaría  tremendo  amplificador   se  lo  agradecería  con  mucho  cariño
> 
> compañero  esperando  respuesta



Hola ALIEM, si la verdad esta un poco baja de resolucion y las letras estan algo pequeñas, el valor de los condensadores es de 100pF, y este valor es para todos estos STK, desde el 4101 hasta el 4192, de momento no tengo este diagrama interno, pero lo busco y lo subo, aunque si te das cuenta ese STK el 4048 es un montaje en paralelo, pues a la salida van sendos resistores de potencia y si no estoy mal es para acoplar 4 transistores de salida por el lado de los emisores a un punto comun, creo que esta en paralelo igual cuando suba el esquema nos damos cuenta, pero con este montaje del stk4182ll en puente llegamos a 150W con una fuente dual de +/-45V a 4A, sin requerir del STK4048, pero no nos sobra saber de que esta compuesto para fusilarlo tambien!





Mandrake dijo:


> No confie en cualquier integrado: si desconecta los cables de los bafles, especialmente si estan trabajando a la maxima potencia; entonces sera muy probable que se dañe el amplificador.



De hecho asi fue como se reventaron los transistores del STK que tuve que reparar, tuve que desconectar la salida de emergencia porque estaba echando candela un parlante (el pobre era de 100W) y cuando lo reconecte con otro parlante ya no servia el amplificador, habia quedado trabajando en vacio. 



Estuve revisando el esquema del circuito de la primera foto y note algo faltante, un condensador de 2,2uF y otro de 470pF, estos se conectan para compensar los desfasajes de la señal en los amplificadores y es muy importante el conectarlos, asi que el diagrama es el siguiente:

Saludos.


----------



## ALIEM (Mar 10, 2011)

compañero usted  cree  que  pueda  encontrar el  diagrama  interno del stk 4048  con  el  valor  de  todas  la  resistencia  condensadores  diodos   y  transistores se  lo  agradecería  compa ,  le  cuento  que  tengo  un  amplificador  que me  usa  stk  4048  y  eso   era una  bellezas, pero  después  que  se  le  quemaron  las  salidas  originales mas  nunca  pude  conseguirla,  por eso  es que  estoy  pidiendo  este  diagrama  interno   porque  asi    se le ponen  unos  buenos  transitores  y  se  puede  trabajar  hasta  con los 87 positivo  y los 87  negativo  seria  una  bestia


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 10, 2011)

ALIEM si tienes aun el STK4048 te puede servir para levantar el plano interno de ese hibrido, solo debes descargar por la web el pdf correspondiente a este integrado, en este aparece el diagrama interno del circuito y tu puedes completarlo sacando los valores de los componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2011)

ALIEM dijo:


> compañero usted  cree  que  pueda  encontrar el  diagrama  interno del stk 4048  con  el  valor  de  todas  la  resistencia  condensadores  diodos   y  transistores se  lo  agradecería  compa ,  le  cuento  que  tengo  un  amplificador  que me  usa  stk  4048  y  eso   era una  bellezas, pero  después  que  se  le  quemaron  las  salidas  originales mas  nunca  pude  conseguirla,  por eso  es que  estoy  pidiendo  este  diagrama  interno   porque  asi    se le ponen  unos  buenos  transitores  y  se  puede  trabajar  hasta  con los 87 positivo  y los 87  negativo  seria  una  bestia



Aliem ya hay un nuevo tema donde figura lo que necesitas, diagramas internos de modulos hibridos sanyo (STK).

Saludos.


----------



## ALIEM (Mar 15, 2011)

SKYFALL,  pero en que parte está el tema, me puede decir ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2011)

ALIEM dijo:


> ferchito  pero  en  que parte esta el  tema  me puede  desir



Esta en audio gran señal, el tema se llama diagramas de modulos hibridos STK.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

ALIEM dijo:


> ferchito  pero  en  que parte esta el  tema  me puede  desir


Aca esta el mensaje, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-modulos-hibridos-sanyo-stk-53007/#post466911
 saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2011)

En este montaje se pueden utilizar parlantes de 6Ohm si se usa una fuente de +/-35V, o sea que puede dar un buen rango de potencias de salida dependiendo de la impedancia de carga, lo que si no se puede hacer es conectarlo con una carga de 4Ohm.


----------



## EL DIODO (Ene 8, 2013)

SKYFALL dijo:


> lo acabo de subir pero no quedo nada, puedes decirme como lo hago entonces
> 
> de nuevo los volvi a subir, a ver si ya salio perdon por hacerlos esperar
> 
> ...



hermano tendrás el diagrama del stk 4231ii interno o sabrás que tipo de transistores son los 4 de potencia de este stk


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola EL DIODO, es un STK4231 II es un Hibrido estereo de 100W? has descargado el datasheet para ver el tipo de configuracion interna que viene en el integrado.

Dirigete a www.alldatasheet.com para encontrar el .pdf del integrado para indicarte mejor.


----------



## chinoelvago (Feb 9, 2013)

hola buen tema te hago una pregunta puedo usar el stk4172 ii para el modo puente gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 9, 2013)

Claro que si, misma configuracion que al comienzo del tema, ante alguna duda consultas de nuevo.





EL DIODO dijo:


> hermano tendrás el diagrama del stk 4231ii interno o sabrás que tipo de transistores son los 4 de potencia de este stk



Si no estoy mal son 4 transistores de potencia NPN, debes tener en cuenta los parametros maximos de operacion para elegir el transistor adecuado, sino los puedes estropear.


----------



## chinoelvago (Feb 10, 2013)

chau que rapides cpntestan gracias hago el diagrama del mensaje 27 o el de la prim era pagina a otra pregunta para proteger al stk cuando se desconectan los parlantes me sierve esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/ . 
tenia pensado usar el stk 4172ii en puente para hacer un cabezal de bajo con el re del gallien  del foro y con 2 salidas obsionales me servira?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 10, 2013)

Claro que se puede, da una respuesta en baja frecuencia excelente puedes ensayar con confianza.


----------



## chinoelvago (Feb 10, 2013)

gracias cuando termine subo las fotos con pre y con el protector de ratmayor nos vemos


----------



## EL DIODO (Feb 10, 2013)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Claro que si, misma configuración que al comienzo del tema, ante alguna duda consultas de nuevo.
> 
> Si no estoy mal son 4 transistores de potencia NPN, debes tener en cuenta los parametros maximos de operacion para elegir el transistor adecuado, sino los puedes estropear.



Ok, si , son 4 pero los 4 son npn  o no son pnp y npn


----------



## chinoelvago (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola SKYFALL, mirá acá hice el esquema en el eagle, como no se ven bien en la foto quería saber si están bien las conexiones y los valores, gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 10, 2013)

Eres muy detallista lo veo bien. Creo que le puedes hacer una pequeña prueba haciendole un pcb.

Sin embargo revisa tu muy bien con el diagrama que deje, se que de este te guiaste y confia 100% en él no tiene nada mal funciona a la perfeccion, si lo construyes igual te funcionara tambien.

Solo voy a hacerte una recomendacion: cuando ya tengas todo listo y lo vayas a ensayar mucho cuidado con las polaridades de la fuente, cuando lo iba a ensayar de la emocion me tire 2 stk4192 II porque accidentalmente invertí + con - , y utiliza una serie con un bulbo de 100W

Saludos!


----------



## chinoelvago (Feb 11, 2013)

gracias y encuanto al disipador me quedare un poco corto con este


----------



## EL DIODO (Feb 11, 2013)

EL DIODO dijo:


> ok si  son 4 pero los 4 son npn  o no son pnp y npn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok cuales le puedo poner  orienteme


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 12, 2013)

EL DIODO dijo:


> ok cuales le puedo poner  orienteme



Te ayudo pero primero debes descargar el datasheet del integrado para que sepas que va y que no va y como va conectado, sino entonces no tiene ningun caso.

Esos componentes se pueden reemplazar, pero se debe saber por cuales, para saberlo descarga el .pdf con el datasheet del STK y sabremos cuales serán.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 11, 2013)

En esta ocasion les dejo el diagrama desarrollado en proteus para el integrado usado en el amplificador nombre de este hilo, al inicio se los deje en una foto de cuaderno pero esta vez esta ya relacionado con un conector SIL en el cual se conectan sus terminales.

Ojala lo puedan utilizar.





chinoelvago dijo:


> gracias y encuanto al disipador me quedare un poco corto con este



Y como piensas conectarlo, con el STK o con transistores discretos, de cualquier forma no te caben muchos componentes en la base aprovechable de aluminio que tiene el disipador.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 21, 2013)

gracias por reponder me decidi y voy a usar el disipador que tenia original el stk 4172 ,una pregunta en cuanto al red zobel podre usar las que tenian en stereo para el modo puente o tengo que usar otra gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2013)

Esas te sirven, simplemente debes revisar los componentes en puente para que te quede identico, trabaja perfectamente.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 24, 2013)

entonces tendria que usar solo una bobina o por que es nodo puente las pongo en serie junto con las resistecias gracias por responder


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 24, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> entonces tendria que usar solo una bobina o por que es nodo puente las pongo en serie junto con las resistecias gracias por responder



No, tambien las debes usar, el ue este en puente no quere decir que solo necesites una bobina, ambas salidas van a trabajar.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 24, 2013)

me podrias explicar como serian las conecion por favor


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> me podrias explicar como serian las conecion por favor



Ok la conexion interna del STK la deje en el mensaje # 43, la conexion en puente esta en el primer mensaje de este hilo.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 25, 2013)

bueno aver si entendi tengo que colocar el red zobel a cada una de las salidas del stk del pin 10 y 13 esta bien asi


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> bueno aver si entendi tengo que colocar el red zobel a cada una de las salidas del stk del pin 10 y 13 esta bien asi



Claro que si asi es, revisa las miniaturas del mensaje 1 y veras como es la conexion.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 25, 2013)

bueno listo pero me olvide de decir que hice el pcb si las red zobel tendre que hacer un pequeño pcb para las red zobel  gracias por contestar



entonces solo tengo que agregar una resisitencia de 4.7 de 1w en paralelo con la bobina un extremo de esta va al pin 10 y la otra a masa y lo mismo el pin 13


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> bueno listo pero me olvide de decir que hice el pcb si las red zobel tendre que hacer un pequeño pcb para las red zobel  gracias por contestar
> 
> 
> 
> entonces solo tengo que agregar una resisitencia de 4.7 de 1w en paralelo con la bobina un extremo de esta va al pin 10 y la otra a masa y lo mismo el pin 13



Si quieres agregarle una bobina a la red zobel no hay problema, pero fijate que solo tiene por cada salida una resistencia y un condensador ceramico.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 29, 2013)

Listo última consulta y no molesto más , las resistencias son de 1w y todos los capacitores de 50 V ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2013)

Las resistencias son de 1/4 W y los condensadores son todos a 50V, no te preocupes que el que hagas una consulta cada tanto para mi no es que estes molestando, simplemente tienes una duda y buscas que te la despejen.

Cualquier cosa vuelves a preguntar.


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 29, 2013)

gracias en la semana lo temino y subo las fotos o mas preguntas del porque no anda jajajj


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> gracias en la semana lo temino y subo las fotos o mas preguntas del porque no anda jajajj



Mmmm pues si lo vas a montar con las indicaciones que te di dudo que no te funcione!


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 12, 2013)

Hola, tengo un problema con el amplificador, lo armé y tiene distorsión y cuando le desconecto la entrada se escucha un plo plo constante, puede ser que los capacitores de 470pf no sean  ese valor , digo por que no se puede leer el valor.

Bueno, cambié los capacitores y sigue las interferencias, ahí que podría ser ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2013)

Conectaste el STK4172II en puente y te esta dando este problema, por que te esta distorsionando, no será bajo amperaje en el secundario de la fuente de alimentación o muy bajo el voltaje?


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 13, 2013)

hola la fuente es la misma que tenia el stk que venia del equipo de musica 4700uf de filtro por rama untrafo de 24+24v no conecto nada y se escucha la distorcion y un plo plo  plo .....


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2013)

Bueno y revisaste bien todas las conexiones? Tu fabricaste el STK o es un modulo comercial de STK que conectaste en puente?


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 13, 2013)

es comercial lo compre asi todo desarmado  va la plaqueta de potenciacon el trafo , hay alguna forma de saber si el stk esta dañado gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2013)

Pruebalo independientemente montandolo en modo estereo segun la configuracion que esta en el datasheet del fabricante, de estar bueno debe sonar fuerte y claro por los dos canales.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 13, 2013)

listo armo otra plaqueta aver que pasa gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 14, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> listo armo otra plaqueta aver que pasa gracias



Aunque la diferencia no es mucha realmente, yo pensaria que esa falla esta porque hay un transistor de salida dañado.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 14, 2013)

huuu entonces lo desarmo y me fijo?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 14, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> huuu entonces lo desarmo y me fijo?



Si quieres desarmalo pero con mucho cuidado de no ir a dañarlo mas mientras lo abres.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 14, 2013)

en el caso que este dañado que transistores puedo usar ,
me conviene arreglarlo o con la fuente me convedria amar un amplififcador de mas potencia  gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 14, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> en el caso que este dañado que transistores puedo usar ,
> me conviene arreglarlo o con la fuente me convedria amar un amplififcador de mas potencia  gracias



Puedes repararlo, si el transistor de salida esta dañado lo puedes reemplazar por un TIP3055, si quieres descartar el integrado antes de desarmarlo pruebalo con la PCB estereo primero, si funciona bien lo dejas asi  y luego si lo desarmas para saber que pasa en caso que no funcione bien.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 15, 2013)

podria usar el tip 41 para reparar el stk4172ii  te cuento  que lo desarme y etaban dañados los trs de salida


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola chinoelvago, los TIP 41 son muy pequeños para este amplificador, alguna vez los use para lo mismo y no soportaron un pico continuo de bajas frecuencias, te recomiendo mejor el TIP3055, es mas confiable.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 15, 2013)

tengo BE 203 
         c-e+    485

en todos lo trs


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2013)

chinoelvago dijo:


> tengo BE 203
> c-e+    485
> 
> en todos lo trs



Y por que piensas que estan dañados? esa lectura base emisor bien puede ser por la resistencia que esta entre esos dos terminales, es de 180Ω aunque la lectura entre colector y emisor no parece estar del todo mal.

Deja unas fotos del STK, sinceramente estaba midiendo los Tr's de un STK4182II con las siguientes lecturas:

Entre base y emisor sin importar orden, + y - y luego - y + dando 190

Entre colector y emisor con colector negativo y emisor positivo 510

Entre colector y emisor con colector positivo y emisor negativo, no hay lectura.

Conclusion, se parecen mucho las lecturas, y mi STK esta 100%, deberias entonces ensayarlo con la placa estereo que esta disponible en el datasheet del integrado, a ver si tambien molesta, sino fue entonces que no te fijaste bien y quedo algun error en el Puente que hiciste que lo hizo trabajar mal, creeme que funciona y trabaja bien, dejame ver cual fue el que montaste por favor.

El diagrama correcto es el del mensaje 22, revisalo bien.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 15, 2013)

Entre colector y emisor con colector negativo y emisor positivo 510
a mi me da 480

Entre base y emisor sin importar orden, + y - y luego - y + dando 190
a mi me da 203

La resistencia que está marcada de valor es y los puntos rojos son las uniones de pistas , están bien ?

Éste es el pcb que hice por ansioso


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 16, 2013)

La resistencia es de 1k y los puntos rojos son uniones en las pistas.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 17, 2013)

gracias igual esta mal el pcb las conexiones entre los pines 9 14 en medio tengo la resistencias de 1 k lo arreglo y depues te digo como me fue y gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2013)

Ok corrige y me cuentas


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 17, 2013)

ejjeej lo arregle y funciona lo que si no se da 80w por que todavia no tengo un parlante para tanta potencia gracias por el aporte y la paciencia 
ahora vamos por el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 18, 2013)

Con STK4172II debe dar por lo menos 120W RMS debes colocar un altavoz mas potente, que tal se escucha, suena bien cierto?


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 18, 2013)

si suena bien eh 120w yo pense que era 80w en 8ohm se podra poner uno de 4 o no esta preparado el stk


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 18, 2013)

4Ω es muy poca impedancia, minimo con 6Ω para obtener 120W, para 8Ω debe rondar por los 80 o 90W dependiendo de la tension de alimentacion.


----------



## victor6298 (May 25, 2013)

SKYFALL dijo:


> 4Ω es muy poca impedancia, minimo con 6Ω para obtener 120W, para 8Ω debe rondar por los 80 o 90W dependiendo de la tension de alimentacion.


Compañero SKYFALL; saludos,  estoy buscando un analizador para una consola; publicaste el que le pusiste a este amplificador ? Dónde lo puedo ver?  Por ahiíen el foro encontre unos pero aun busco opciones.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 25, 2013)

Buscate un tema que se llama audio spectrum analyzer, de ahi saqué uno que cuenta con 10 lineas de visualizacion, trabaja con un LM3915 para la excitación de cada linea de led's y un CD4017 para secuenciar entre cada frecuencia de visualización.

Yo lo simplifiqué, aunque obvié el 4017 y en lugar coloque 4 LM3915 para visualizar 5 lineas independientes de 10 led's manejados por 5 filtros pasa banda que extraen de la señal de entrada solo la frecuencia a visualizar en la barra de led's.

Saludos.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Oct 17, 2015)

Hola ya que en internet no hay mucha informacion sobre el modo bridge del stk4182 queria quitarme algunas dudas sobre el ezquema propuesto por FERCHITO.

1- ¿puedo alimentarlo con una tension +-42volt 6A?
2- ¿es estable esta configuracion con carga de 8 ohms?
3- ¿recomendable utilizar esta configuracion o se corre mucho riesgo de quemar el IC?

pd: quiero utilzar esta configuracion como amplificador de guitarra MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola destructionnuclear, la verdad +/-42 VDC es mucha tensión para alimentar ese híbrido en modo puente, yo remendaría alimentarlo máximo con una fuente de entre +/-30 a 35 VDC, los 6 Amperios de tu fuente serian suficientes si alimentases dos módulos, con un volumen bastante aceptable.

La carga de 8 Ohms que indicas para usarlo estaria muy bien, yo lo ensaye con cargas de 6 Ohms y trabajo correctamente aunque a una temperatura algo elevada, controlada con collers detrás del disipador de calor.

Es una configuración que intente realizar hace ya varios años y solo me fallo una vez: conecte las tensiones de la fuente al contrario, los transistores de salida se dañaron en el acto, con lo cual procedí a destaparlo y reemplazar los mismos por transistores discretos externos al STK, hasta el día de hoy han pasado mas de 8 años y sigue funcionando perfecto, éxitos en tu montaje


----------



## destructionnuclear (Oct 20, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tus recomendaciones!! Lo explicaste de forma muy clara. Un saludo cordial


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2016)

Pudiste hacer el montaje, o solo querias despejar dudas?


----------



## fafa83 (May 22, 2018)

hola yo estoy planeando conectar el STK4231II de un sony en bridge + y + con un inversor de fase y un parlante de 8 ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

fafa83 dijo:


> hola yo estoy planeando conectar el STK4231II de un sony en bridge + y + con un inversor de fase y un parlante de 8 ohm


 
Y cual es la consulta ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cual es la consulta ?


Ninguna, solo quiere aplausos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Ah


----------



## fafa83 (May 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ninguna, solo quiere aplausos


 jajajajj  mejor cambiemos esee:  "Ninguna, solo quiere aplausos" por unn "Queremos verlo funcionar!"

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 22, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cual es la consulta ?


Estaba pensando en usar la placa como viene, sin modificar y medir las intencidades que circulan por las resistencias de bajo valor, y hacer una comparacion en modo stereo y modo bridge, también tenia pensado comparar las temperaturas.


PD: La consulta va por el lado de la opinión de los foristas, si es que estoy haciendo bien o no


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

En modo puente intentaría entregar el cuádruple de la potencia (doble de tensión por el modo de funcionamiento) *y doble de corriente *<---  ahí tendrías el problema


----------



## fafa83 (May 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En modo puente intentaría entregar el cuádruple de la potencia (doble de tensión por el modo de funcionamiento) *y doble de corriente *<---  ahí tendrías el problema


bien, yo no lo estaba pensando de esa manera (el cuadruple), tenia en claro que cada amplificador veria al parlante de 8 ohm como uno de 4 ohm.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 22, 2018

hablando de una manera muy a la ligera.. Si se duplicara la fuente (otra igual en paralelo) si se aumentara la potencia de los resistores de valores las bajos, si se aumentara el numero transistores internos del stk, se vieran las inductancias y se aumentara la discipacion de temperatura, "podria llegar a hacerlo funcionar en esa configuración"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Habría que alimentarlo con menor tensión , quizás  +-45 V y aumentar *considerablemente* el disipador


----------



## fafa83 (Jul 12, 2018)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Recientemente le hice una modificación a la salida reparada, se conectaron 4 tip3055 en reemplazo de los anteriores.


hola queria saber si la union base-colector del transistor darlington esta accesible desde el exterior?
Los 4 transistores que se usaron son 2 por canal?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que alimentarlo con menor tensión , quizás  +-45 V y aumentar *considerablemente* el disipador


Se debe usar con menor tensión de la original y el área cuadrada del disipador se debe aumentar al doble, por lo menos dado que como dice Dosme, el arreglo puente intentara alimentar el altavoz cercana a 4 veces la que entrega en modo simple.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 17, 2018



fafa83 dijo:


> hola queria saber si la union base-colector del transistor darlington esta accesible desde el exterior?
> Los 4 transistores que se usaron son 2 por canal?



En esa reparación que nombro se citan el reemplazo de los transistores de potencia de cada salida, si te referís a la unión de la base del transistor de potencia con el colector del transistor driver del darlington cuasicomplementario, si esta a la vista y esta accesible tal como se ve en las fotos.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Jul 19, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos, muchas gracias por ese desprendimiento de sus experiecias, tengo una duda estimado SKYFALL, esa resistencia de 56k que va colocada desde el pin 10 hacia la union de la resistecia de 560 y condensador de 100uF, es necesaria?, que funcion cumple?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 20, 2018)

Se encarga de dar una muestra del amplificador no inversor al lado inversor de fase del amplificador, practicamente es una comunicacion de realimentacion entre los dos amplificadores que intervienen en el puente, si vas a realizar el circuito puedes verificar que de no tenerla, la inversion no se presenta exitosamente y el amplificador comienza a entrar en oscilacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2018)

O sea que tenemos tres realimentaciones , una en cada amplificador y ésta "cruzada" . . .  quizás la realimentación es un poco alta , provoca el problema y la tercera acomoda un poco la cosa.

Que pasaría si colocáramos otra en el otro sentido ?


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Jul 21, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta, SKYFALL de verdad que no estaba en mi libro, pero esto es solo para los STK? no he observado en otros amplificadores, o no he sido minucioso, no sabia que se podia reparar estos STK, siempre los he botado y ahora que recuerdo hasta los STK4048V, desde ahora los tratare de recuperar, no tengo problemas con los STK, solo que ahora estan llegando falsificados. Un abrazo de Angel

Otra pregunta, tal vez un poco supina, pero como destapas con exito los STK? me ha llegado un equipo de sonido, que tiene un STK 499-120 con las salidas abiertas


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que tenemos tres realimentaciones , una en cada amplificador y ésta "cruzada" . . .  quizás la realimentación es un poco alta , provoca el problema y la tercera acomoda un poco la cosa.
> 
> Que pasaría si colocáramos otra en el otro sentido ?



No se ha hecho ese ensayo, como dije antes mas que una realimentacion da es un muestreo de señal del lado no inversor hacia el inversor, si ese minusculo resistor no se coloca ahí el amplificador no trabaja adecuadamente, se escuchan ruidos y oscilaciones fuertes en el altavoz.

Es buena idea ír mas allá del ensayo para develar la verdadera funcion de este componente en el circuito, en el momento que me dí a la tarea de hacer este montaje ya hace mas de 10 años se ubicó la misma comparando otros montajes similares de amplificadores en modo puente, siendo este valor en ohms el mas adecuado.

Como pasa el tiempo


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 11, 2018)

Angel Huapalla dijo:


> Otra pregunta, tal vez un poco supina, pero como destapas con exito los STK? me ha llegado un equipo de sonido, que tiene un STK 499-120 con las salidas abiertas



Hola Angel, por favor discúlpame por contestar tan después de haberme preguntado, yo los destapo haciendo palanca por el lado de los pines de conexión, abriendo unas pinzas de punta para separar el plástico que envuelve la pastilla del sustrato con los componentes discretos.

Los integrados coreanos se pueden abrir mas fácil que los originales y todos se abren igual, puedes también intentar con un cutter por la unión adherida al lado posterior de la pastilla, separando el sustrato del plástico negro externo.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Oct 16, 2018)

Otra pregunta mi estimado Skyfall, cual es la diferencia entre un original, coreano o falsificado? Hay manera de reconocerlos a simple vista? He encontrado un STK441, STK4171 y un STK4192II, para practicar, mas adelante espero dar buenas noticias de la operación. Un abrazo


----------



## Cgeminis (May 21, 2020)

Una pregunta estoy armando este circuito en modo puente , mi duda es que quiero ponerlo a un protector de parlante , pero el protector de parlante es estéreo. Según el diagrama la parte negativa sale del pin 13 , como  lo conectaría iría ala parte de tierra del protector, según esta configuración modo puente


----------



## SKYFALL (May 24, 2020)

Angel Huapalla dijo:


> Otra pregunta mi estimado Skyfall, cual es la diferencia entre un original, coreano o falsificado? Hay manera de reconocerlos a simple vista? He encontrado un STK441, STK4171 y un STK4192II, para practicar, mas adelante espero dar buenas noticias de la operación. Un abrazo


La forma constructiva es una manera definitiva de identificar módulos falsificados


Cgeminis dijo:


> Una pregunta estoy armando este circuito en modo puente , mi duda es que quiero ponerlo a un protector de parlante , pero el protector de parlante es estéreo. Según el diagrama la parte negativa sale del pin 13 , como  lo conectaría iría ala parte de tierra del protector, según esta configuración modo puente


Piensas armar un circuito estéreo a partir de 2 STK 41XXII en puente o es un amplificador 🐒 con 1 STK 41XXII en puente??


----------



## Cgeminis (May 24, 2020)

Que tal  mi estimado amigo no mire tengo , 2 integrados stk 4182 y quiero hacerlo puente , ya hice uno como está en el diagrama, y note que la resistencias de 2.2 k calientan no se a que  se debera eso por que en modo normal no calienta la resistencia .Quiero hacerlo estereo para que me entrege 90 por canal osea 180 en estereo , pienso ponerlo un transformador.de 8 amperios , y con un voltaje de 24 -0-24


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 1, 2020)

Sube fotos del montaj


Cgeminis dijo:


> Que tal  mi estimado amigo no mire tengo , 2 integrados stk 4182 y quiero hacerlo puente , ya hice uno como está en el diagrama, y note que la resistencias de 2.2 k calientan no se a que  se debera eso por que en modo normal no calienta la resistencia .Quiero hacerlo estereo para que me entrege 90 por canal osea 180 en estereo , pienso ponerlo un transformador.de 8 amperios , y con un voltaje de 24 -0-24


Sube fotos del montaje por ambos lados del circuito


----------



## jjjura (Dic 20, 2021)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Si gervit el plano publicado en el mensaje 17 es el equivalente real de un STK de la familia STK4101II hasta STK4192II, estan demarcados sus pines y el tipo de transistores asi como los valores de resistencias y condensadores. Tambien estan demarcados 4 transistores NPN de potencia los cuales se escojerian de acuerdo a la potencia del amplificador que uno vaya a montar, los otros transistores NPN y PNP se pueden reemplazar en un montaje discreto por 2N3904 y por 2N3906 respectivamente. Supongamos que fuera a montar un STK4142II, es de 25W por canal, entonces uso segun el plano 4 transistores TIP41 para las salidas y 2N3904 y 2N3906 para los transistores de control del circuito amplificador. La verdad si se probo si realizando este montaje netamente de componentes discretos funcionaria, de hecho yo monte este circuito despues de hacer el diagrama y funciona ¨tal cual¨ como lo haria un circuito STK original.
> 
> Saludos y exitos con el montaje, cualquier duda mandas un mensaje.


Buenas noches , interesante todo los detalles, , mi pregunta es cual es la referencia de los NPN internos del STK 4192, me refiero a colector, base y emisor , para la correcta instalacion n mi caso usaria  4 TIP3055.


----------

